# Please help with a Beretta 96A1 barrel



## RaggedySquid2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a "Plain Jane" 96A1 and I'm looking to dress it up a little. I have found all the bells and whistles I could imagine but I can seem to find a nickle or chrome plated barrel anywhere. There are not many local gun stores around here and I could probably get better help from a 2 year old then I could get from the big sporting goods stores around here :anim_lol:. I guess what I would like to ask is if any of you guys know anywhere online I could find an aftermarket barrel? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

https://www.barsto.com/category_main.cfm?ID=Beretta

Replacement Pistol Barrels


----------



## RaggedySquid2 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks man that is exactly what I've been looking for!:smt038


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Sure you want that much shiny steel reflecting sunlight? A satin or dull finish doesn't bother me much and helps highlight the sights, but shiny doesn't work for me.


----------



## RaggedySquid2 (Jun 30, 2014)

rex said:


> Sure you want that much shiny steel reflecting sunlight? A satin or dull finish doesn't bother me much and helps highlight the sights, but shiny doesn't work for me.


I'm honestly not a big fan of the shiny stuff either, especially already fighting glare off my glasses haha, but from what I've found it seems like my options are fairly limited unless I have a gunsmith redo the barrel I have (which,for whatever reason,I didn't think of until this morning). I would like a satin barrel with a set of trijicon sights, that seems to me like the perfect set up.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Satin is cool. You can actually do that yourself with a grey or the courser red Scotchbrite pad. I'm not sure exactly how tough the factory finish is on the factory barrel, so I don't know how long it would take to sand and/or Scotchbrite it off. A fine glass or media blasting would be quicker but will be anywhere from satin to dull.

Personally I would keep the original and rebarrel it, then dull it down with the Scotchbrite. If you want less a smith with a blaster can dull it down more.


----------



## RaggedySquid2 (Jun 30, 2014)

That's not a bad idea either. Its good to have a few options to play with, I'm actually pretty new to doing some custom work on guns so its still a little intimidating. I've worked over a Mossberg 500 and re-stained a Mosin-Nagant M44 but I'm learning pretty quick handguns are a little more extensive and expensive. :mrgreen:


----------

